# Delmar Smith Wonder Lead



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes, it's for pointing dogs.

The story goes that decades ago Delmar Smith asked his young son to go in the barn and grab a rope or something to help control a dog. Young Rick Smith grabbed a piece of calf rope hanging on a nail, and handed it to his dad. Necessity is the mother of invention - the Wonder Lead was born.

I first read about this "Wonder Lead" in Charlie Jurney's book that came out a few years ago. Charlie wrote about being at an outdoor show and bumping into Delmar Smith and discovering this cool dog lead. It piqued my curiousity enough to ask Charlie about it. But I never actually saw one in person. I had trouble understanding how a piece of rope could help a dog heel, not pull or sit. It's just rope, right? 

A local buddy called to let me know he had an 8 week old English Setter puppy. He wanted to know how to go about getting good training instruction. I made a phone call to RTF's own Sharon Potter. She got me directed towards the "Team Huntsmith" instructional DVD's. 

I also remembered this wonder lead. I was thinking about how Charlie wrote that this tool gave real benefit in teaching obedience. I asked Sharon, speaking of Delmar Smith, if this "piggin string" was for real. 

Sharon recounted to me how she wondered why all these pointing dog people at her first Delmar Smith workshop had these pieces of white rope. But she said she quickly became a believer after her first try with one on an unruly Chessie she used to have.

I have a good buddy who told me he felt his training situation with his dog was stalling a bit. He felt their obedience was not quite there and he wanted to get together. 

I drove home last night from work to change clothes and get my training gear and there was a package fresh from Wisconsin, with a nice note from Sharon. She'd sent me my own Wonder Lead to try. Within 10 minutes of getting home and opening that package, I was back up at the local park, putting the Wonder Lead to work. 

I was VERY impressed! It has a nice stopper to keep it at just the right diameter to fit the dog you're training. It literally springs open the very millisecond that you release tension. It stays located high on the neck and behind the dog's head...right where you want it. It is a very interesting texture.

It is a very effective lead for obedience work. I just recently started using a pinch collar for helping friends train larger dogs who are unmanageable on a choke chain. (this dog we worked with last night is not that) I'll be very eager to use my wonder lead for some work with one of those dogs.

In the meantime, my buddy I was helping yesterday now has my new wonderlead. He'll be using it for the next week. My forecast - a new obedience standard and some happy times for my friend and his dog.

The takeaway for me: (other than this Wonderlead plug) Basic obedience is the key to it all. The more solid one's basic obedience, the more satisfying and effective things will be when they get to the "fancy stuff".

Thanks Sharon! I love my new Wonderlead!

Yes it's for pointers. It's for retrievers too.


----------



## Farmboy (May 5, 2008)

I just did an e-clinic on waterdogtv.com last night called "It's a Wonder Lead Life." It is the only lead we use for obedience!!
Happy Training,
Stephen


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Farmboy said:


> I just did an e-clinic on waterdogtv.com last night called "It's a Wonder Lead Life." It is the only lead we use for obedience!!
> Happy Training,
> Stephen


I can believe it Stephen! I will definitely be using one more in the future. 

Here's a question for you: I like to let young dogs drag a rope around when starting their retrieving work...actually they drag a rope for quite a while. Have you ever let the dogs drag the wonder lead? I would think it would be fine to do, but I'd probably want to undo that knot at the end.

I'll definitely have one of these in my training gear going forward. 

You're in Jurney country. Is that how you first learned about these for retriever work - via the Charlie network?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

I also use the short wonder lead in basic yardwork training ( keep two hanging inside the kennel) before moving to longer check cord with choke or pinch collar.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

It's funny you mentioned the'Wonder Lead Chris. My Dad was a big fan of Delmar Smith, as he was in pointing dogs, Forgot where mine is , have to dig it back out......Otey


----------



## Farmboy (May 5, 2008)

Chris, 
I do let the pups drag the wonder lead. If the knot bothers you there is a 12 foot version that might be more to your liking. I had started using the wonder lead before I met Charlie, but he did point me toward Delmar Smith's material that cemented my view toward the Wonder Lead.


----------



## Josh Ward (Sep 10, 2003)

I love the wonder lead.....use mine daily.

I too let the young dogs drag it around, its a GREAT tool.


----------



## Bob Barnett (Feb 21, 2004)

Got a new pup coming at the end of the month. I've been itching for something to order while I wait. Sounds like a good tool....I've always been curious about it.


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Farmboy said:


> I just did an e-clinic on waterdogtv.com last night called "It's a Wonder Lead Life." It is the only lead we use for obedience!!
> Happy Training,
> Stephen


I watched it and was going to mention that - you beat me to it. 

Carol


----------



## Meleagris1 (Dec 10, 2010)

I used the Wonder Lead to do all the OB work for my last dog, and my current dog. I take a little ribbing from some in my training group, but there is no doubt in my mind it is extremely effective.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I get asked all the time, "What are you doin with a pigg'n string in your truck?"

Angie


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

I was using a pigg'n string when I was highschool rodeoing and training my dogs before they became a dog lead for sale at twice as much. I got some crap for it but they were cheap and worked great. I was giving my Rodeo buddy a hard time since he is friends with the Smiths. Only a cowboy could figure that out. I had several around when I was roping calves trying to win all around. I am not a good calf roper but am a good bulldogger. Now that I am getting a GSP pup in a few month I will be learning some new fun stuff. Always will be a pigg'n string to me and I laugh when I hear it called the wonder lead.


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

It was the first thing I ordered when I got my new Golden pup a few weeks ago. I first saw it in action while working for Stephen a couple of summers ago. He was having a disagreement with a hardheaded young dog and he told me to go grab the "piggin string" out of the truck. I remember thinking "WTH is a piggin string?", LOL. I got to the truck not knowing what I was looking for and he hollered, "its the white rope". He roped the dog up with it and had him seeing things his way in no time. He told me then that that was one of the best basic obedience tools there was. Made a believer out of me that day.

Nelli and I have been spending a good bit of time in a holding blind with it since it got here.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Mine is PINK!!!


Gooser


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

MooseGooser said:


> Mine is PINK!!!
> 
> 
> Gooser


Exile Exile Exile Island.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Do You all that use it, use it as directed by sometimes placeing it over the dogs ear on just one side???? Depending on the situation??

Or do you use it as primarily a choker, adjusted correctly to be high on the dogs head??

Gooser


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

duk4me said:


> Exile Exile Exile Island.


I don't think he was joking!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I wasnt Kiddin!!!!

:razz::razz:

Here is an article.... Note the Author...


http://huntsmith.com/#article:5


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

LOL...actually, they did make the wonder leads in pink and blue for awhile. Probably a collector's item by now!

The back story on them is that when Rick was a little kid, his dad sent him to the kennel to bring a dog, and Rick couldn't find a leash. So he grabbed a piggin' string. (The Smiths are and always have been involved in rodeo). 

A regular piggin' string is actually a little too stiff, so Delmar has this particular rope made specifically for the leads. I believe the diameter is slightly thicker as well. I haven't owned a pinch collar or choke chain since I got my first wonder lead, about twelve years ago. 

Used right, you can get a dog's attention pretty quick and gain control/compliance. I don't use it with one ear in the loop unless I've got a real problem dog, and that's pretty rare. Most of the time, when I use it on a difficult dog that pulls or is out of control, the dog's first reaction is much different than a choke chain or pinch collar. They feel the pressure and fight it, for about five seconds, them you can almost see them say "well, crap....she's got me. I give up."  

The beauty is in the fast release. It opens way faster than a choke chain or pinch collar (provided the person on the other end lets go  ). So...a split second "snap-release" works best. 

Handy hint for the rubber stoppers: They will loosen up with wear and not stay put. Here's the fix for that: plastic cable ties. Wrap them through the donut hole several times, then finish it off as usual. It may take a few ties, but it will snug things up again.

As Rick says, if used correctly, it's a great tool. If not used correctly, it's just an overpriced piece of rope.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

http://www.gundogsupply.com/wonleadbydel.html


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

What all do you use it for? I just read through the reviews on gundogsupply, people are using it to teach heel and whoa. 

Anything else? Is this something that would help me control my overexcited dog in the holding blind? Or teaching her to honor? She's pretty good at sit and heel until she gets excited, I'm doing ok with a choke chain but it is going slow.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

It can help with those behaviors as well. The big thing, regardless of what lead you use, is that you don't use it to "hold" the dog in place. Let the dog commit to the mistake, then snap the lead to give the correction, just as the dog hits the end of the slack. This way, the dog learns the consequences of its behavior.

Only problem is, they're considered training equipment rather than a slip lead, so not used at a hunt test. At least that's what I've been told.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Another fan of the Wonder Lead. About 7 or 8 years ago, I tried a friend's and was amazed how easy and intuitive it is to use. Got mine for one of my Chesapeakes that was a born thug and matured into a big, powerful dragger. That lead worked miracles on her. Don't really need it for any of the current dogs but it's a great tool to have.


----------



## tpaschal30 (Oct 11, 2005)

Google piggin string. They make great Smith type leads.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Chris,

I discovered the Wonder Lead in about 1995 when my (now) ex husband got into pointers. It is indeed a fabulous tool. Delmar Smith also addresses force fetch in his pointer training video. His video is what I have used to force fetch every dog I have owned since 1995. Excellent. Only thing I do different is I use an ear pinch instead of toe hitch.

Sharon,

Thanks for the tie through the rubber washer to tighten it up as mine is pretty worn.

Janet


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

MooseGooser said:


> I wasnt Kiddin!!!!
> 
> :razz::razz:
> 
> ...


Gooser and pink rope...... a dangerous combination. Not only that Sharon and Chris are buying in. This site is going to h$ll in a handbasket. Now where is that island?


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Chris mailed gooser the black skirt!!:razz::razz:

I think sumpins gonna happen ifn we dont behave!!!

Gooser


----------



## Troy Tilleraas (Sep 24, 2010)

Been using it for 12 years-went to a Ronnie Smith training seminar in SD best money spent on dog seminar bar none!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> Chris mailed gooser the black skirt!!:razz::razz:
> 
> I think sumpins gonna happen ifn we dont behave!!!
> 
> Gooser


I'm tryin' to get my mind around this. Gooser, black skirt, and behave all in the same post. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Do they really make that much of a difference?


----------



## blinddogmaddie (Mar 7, 2008)

Works for me. Used it on my first lab with excellant results and I am now using it on my young lab for obedience. They seem to learn a lot faster using it. Also, Thanks Steve (Farm boy) for your webinar the other night on the Wonder Lead, it was a great refresher course for me.


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Yes, it's for pointing dogs.
> 
> The story goes that decades ago Delmar Smith asked his young son to go in the barn and grab a rope or something to help control a dog. Young Rick Smith grabbed a piece of calf rope hanging on a nail, and handed it to his dad. Necessity is the mother of invention - the Wonder Lead was born.
> 
> ...



I have an original copy of Delmar's book (though I can't find it) and used the lead to train my first dog--a Brittany named Milo. Feverishly looking for the book. I think I stole it from the local library back in (the day) 1986. I am not sure what he called the magic "rope" in the book. Will keep looking. 

Can the government still get me for my indiscretion?


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

the same rope works best as a half hitch loop and works better on dogs with "Richards" than it does on ones with va-jay-jays...

get a really cheap ropers' blue rope at your local farm store if they carry any. the waxed blue ones. Cut it down long enough to make a waist half hitch.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Just an FYI...the Smiths do not recommend or use the lead as a half hitch/flank hitch...far too sharp. And the plumbing of the dog should never come into play using a half hitch of any sort of rope.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

And to top off miss Potters last post,,,

Chris mailed Gooser a PINK GRASS
Skirt 

Don't
Matter about plumbing there either.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm afraid to ask about the grass skirt, for fear we'll get pictures.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Sharon Potter said:


> Just an FYI...the Smiths do not recommend or use the lead as a half hitch/flank hitch...far too sharp. And the plumbing of the dog should never come into play using a half hitch of any sort of rope.


 
pure sillyness. I think a few NFC Pointers would disagree...

That type of rope works wonderfully.


----------



## Col Blimp (Jun 20, 2011)

A wry smile plays over Blimp's manly features. 

I've been droning on about leads like this for years, not least in this forum. A prophet is seldom recognised in his own country they say. Or any other b******g place it seems! 

*Chris* posted


> I'll be very eager to use my wonder lead for some work with one of those dogs.


I used to teach heeling with the UK version, but now use it for situational reinforcing after clicker. Unruly "problem" adult dogs still get an instant earful; it takes no more than about three minutes to get a result together with a big change in the dog's attitude. I straightened out a four year old Springer with one just last week. I've never used a prong or pinch collar, but I'm sure you'll get a great result with a Wonderlead.

One point, as per Sharon, never attempt to pull/nag the dog back to the correct place so much as annoy it with a few sharp sideways snaps; it's up to Fido to "assume the position", he has to take responsibility for his own actions. This I think is where you might find it a superior tool to the pinch / prong collar. Timing is as ever the key; when (left side) heeling I get handlers, using only their right hands, to adjust their hold on the rope so that there is virtually no slack, just enough to allow for natural movement. Then the left hand goes into their trouser pocket and stays there; that way there can be nothing other than a smart sideways rap delivered virtually instantly. It isn't the precision teaching tool that clicker is, but it's a great tool for beginners training alone, works well on the confirmed sinners, and gets a clean result pretty quickly. 

I note from Mr Smith's website that the Wonderlead is made from pretty stiff, rough, poly rope and can be tough on the handlers fingers; ours are very soft and flexible, which might be important to the ladies; wear a pair of gloves perhaps?

Eug.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> pure sillyness. I think a few NFC Pointers would disagree...
> 
> That type of rope works wonderfully.


What I'm saying is that the Smiths (who have a pretty impressive record of National Championships themselves) do not advocate using the lead in this manner, as they feel it is far too harsh and unnecessary. If others choose to use it in that manner, that's their choice. And if they're bringing male parts into the equation, that's just plain clueless and cruel.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Sharon Potter said:


> What I'm saying is that the Smiths (who have a pretty impressive record of National Championships themselves) do not advocate using the lead in this manner, as they feel it is far too harsh and unnecessary. If others choose to use it in that manner, that's their choice. And if they're bringing male parts into the equation, that's just plain clueless and cruel.


just happens to be where the hitch is? not like it hangs out all the time and gets wrapped around anything.. 

half hitch lead is about as cruel as a pinch collar. takes a lot less jerking around and "nagging".


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I never said the half hitch was cruel. I was referring to your comment below, where you said that it works better on canines with male parts than female, which infers that the male parts come into play (which they most certainly should not). That use would be, as I stated above, clueless and cruel.



Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> the same rope works best as a half hitch loop and works better on dogs with "Richards" than it does on ones with va-jay-jays...


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I have a wonderlead in my garage collecting dust - anyone got the directions on its proper use? I'm referring not necessarily how and when to correct, but how to put it on the dog - just like a choke chain you can put it on backwards,, going to assume you can do the same with the wonderlead?


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Sharon Potter said:


> I never said the half hitch was cruel. I was referring to your comment below, where you said that it works better on canines with male parts than female, which infers that the male parts come into play (which they most certainly should not). That use would be, as I stated above, clueless and cruel.


 
it certainly goes around those parts does it not?


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

FOM said:


> I have a wonderlead in my garage collecting dust - anyone got the directions on its proper use? I'm referring not necessarily how and when to correct, but how to put it on the dog - just like a choke chain you can put it on backwards,, going to assume you can do the same with the wonderlead?


Lainee open this link from Gun Dogs Supply it has detailed instructions with pictures. http://www.gundogsupply.com/wonleadbydel.html


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Greg Seddon said:


> Lainee open this link from Gun Dogs Supply it has detailed instructions with pictures. http://www.gundogsupply.com/wonleadbydel.html


Thanks! I'm gonna try it with my young one....why not?


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Pay attention to Gooser fer once,, Lainee!!!

I posted its correct use early in the thread. (post 20!)

Gooser

Seriously,, I,m gonna go back to my old ways,, and quit tryin to help!

Gooser


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> it certainly goes around those parts does it not?



No, it does not go around those parts.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Lainee, it goes on the same as a choke chain...same basic theory. The important thing is keeping it right in the groove between the head and neck, and use a really quick tug and release.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Have you wonder leaders ever tried the rope thru a PVC pipe lead. (I don't know what folks call them.) The idea is that you can push, too, and have a similar kind of control as with the Wonder Lead. I'd be interested in that comparison.

Check this: http://www.smithbrothers.com/product.asp?pn=X3-11293


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Keith Stroyan said:


> Have you wonder leaders ever tried the rope thru a PVC pipe lead. (I don't know what folks call them.) The idea is that you can push, too, and have a similar kind of control as with the Wonder Lead. I'd be interested in that comparison.
> 
> Check this: http://www.smithbrothers.com/product.asp?pn=X3-11293


I've used one and just recently disassembled it - I found it difficult to use and it was more of a way to man handle a dog in my humble opinion. I don't think Flash ever caught on to the lessons with it. It's very cumbersome, too.

i'm trying to think of the guy who sent it to me - he has written a dog training book - Gould or something like that? Spent some time talking with him when i first got involved with retrievers, I just didn't like it.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Sharon Potter said:


> No, it does not go around those parts.


by the property of a half hitch, it cinches to the smallest portion of the torso which is also where other parts are inevitably located. Obviously, a GSP's tucked waist will be where the loop ends up.... 

how do you "not" have the half hitch loop end up at the dogs' waist?


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> by the property of a half hitch, it cinches to the smallest portion of the torso which is also where other parts are inevitably located. Obviously, a GSP's tucked waist will be where the loop ends up....
> 
> how do you "not" have the half hitch loop end up at the dogs' waist?


LOL...the waist is where the half hitch belongs, and that is in front of the privates. No contact involved in a correctly placed half hitch.;-)


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Sharon Potter said:


> LOL...the waist is where the half hitch belongs, and that is in front of the privates. No contact involved in a correctly placed half hitch.;-)


 
I bet you just never paid attention to it or, took a close look where that rope ends up. Us guys think about these things.  The other comment was also just as an opportunity to use the word "Richard" in a sentence...


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> I bet you just never paid attention to it or, took a close look where that rope ends up. Us guys think about these things.  The other comment was also just as an opportunity to use the word "Richard" in a sentence...


 Do you have any idea how many hundreds of dogs I've used a half hitch on? And have never, ever, had it on the dog's privates? I can promise you I pay attention to it. 

In their seminars the Smiths make a point of telling you the flank rope does not contact the privates. Properly used, there's no reason it should.


----------



## BobbyLight (Feb 4, 2012)

Would you all use the wonder lead on a very young/small puppy or wait till he is a little older?


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Wait until the pup is at least four or five months old. It's overkill with a little puppy.


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

You can buy an off brand (not Lyles or Willard) 1/4" hard lay pigging string around here for about $10, a lot cheaper than the same thing labeled as a dog lead.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

You could, sure...but that rope isn't the optimum diameter or stiffness (too thin and too stiff), plus there's no rubber stopper for the dog end or leather stopper for the human end.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

I have to agree with Sharon. I have a wonder lead that I had misplaced after moving and went and bought a piggy string from the feed store. Not The Same.

And Sharon, thanks for the tip on putting a tie thru the rubber stopper if it doesn't stay in place. Has worked perfectly.

Janet


----------



## tpaschal30 (Oct 11, 2005)

They work for me. I used a couple of things for stoppers. Drilling a hole thru a rubber stopper from Lowes works fine. I've even shortened it up with a thumb loop in the end. The piggin strings I've gotten are very much the same. There are different lays and thickness ,so it might be the ones you bought.


----------



## PamK (Jul 10, 2010)

The lead is on sale at Lion Country Supply. Free shipping.


----------



## Trykon (Oct 22, 2007)

The wonder lead is an amazing tool! I recently changed my obedience program by using a wonder lead. I have noticed a big difference in learning time as well as transitioning into Collar Conditioning. The dogs seem to have a much better understanding of pressure and how to respond to it when using a Wonder Lead for OB.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

since the pinch collar thread is back up, I thought I'd bump this too.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey Ken, 

You can make three or four Delmar leads outta one of these heel ropes...They come in fun colors too! 
http://www.ropesforless.com/


----------



## Kris C. (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello all realy cool thread.
I have a 5 1/2 month BLM and 4 1/2, CLF pups and i think ill give the pigging rope a try.
I have been using a choke chane and the CLF is a little skittish when I use it for heel.
Kris


----------

